# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  ID KOI's

## ronyandry

Setelah mengamati sekian lama dan menginggat ada topik koi id, tetapi kok belum berjalan dengan baik ya   ::   ::   ::   ::  .

Mulai dari newbie, senior, sepuh ngak nyantumin id koi'snya, mungkin karena belum daftar atau malu kali ya karena bukan nomor cantik   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Mohon bantuan bpk's moderator untuk mesosialisakannya kembali   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Regards

----------


## E. Nitto

> Setelah mengamati sekian lama dan menginggat ada topik koi id, tetapi kok belum berjalan dengan baik ya      .
> 
> Mulai dari newbie, senior, sepuh ngak nyantumin id koi'snya, mungkin karena belum daftar atau malu kali ya karena bukan nomor cantik          
> 
> Mohon bantuan bpk's moderator untuk mesosialisakannya kembali           
> 
> Regards


Sorry om Rony... saya newbie udah daftar dan transfer 2 mg yg lalu, tapi sampai sekarang belum dapet id koi's, jadi belum bisa dicantumin..   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
*Apa bisa dibantu om....*

----------


## E. Nitto

*Wah sorry NIH om... DIRALAT... Koi's ID No. barusan mendadak turun dari langit...    
Udah saya cantumin nih ya om.....       *

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Ed, rupanya Ronny sakti juga yah....ga ada 30 menit......Koi ID nya langsung turun.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Sekedar himbauan aja.....
- agar member2 yg udah daftar dan udah punya Koi's ID agar mencantumkan KOI's ID nya.
- member2 yg udah daftar tp masih belum dpt Koi's ID, mohon info nya agar bisa kami bantu.
- Yg belum daftar jadi member DIANJURKAN / DIHIMBAU supaya mendaftar menjadi anggota resmi. Cuma Rp 100,000 / tahun demi kelangsungan forum ini. Tp tidak DIPAKSAKAN.
- Himbauan tsb terutama ditujukan utk mereka2 yg sudah merasakan manfaatnya forum ini.
- Terutama kepada mereka yg di *JUAL BELI LELANG*.

----------


## ronyandry

> *Wah sorry NIH om... DIRALAT... Koi's ID No. barusan mendadak turun dari langit...    
> Udah saya cantumin nih ya om.....       *


Nomornya cantik tuh bosss   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Bro Han,
ayo..daftar cekarang yak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Di kompikuw  gag muncul e kata" ituch  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

[quote="ronyandry
Nomornya cantik tuh bosss   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Bro Han,
ayo..daftar cekarang yak   ::   ::   :: [/quote]

*Ha3x... Tapi mintanya ternyata harus diatas jam 1 malem he3x.... Kurang dari 15 menit, nomor cantik langsung keluar deh.. salut saya....     *

----------


## beryl

Mohon maaf,

Karena ini forum perkenalan, sepertinya agak melenceng kalo membicarakan KOI's ID..   ::  
Pak moderator, bisa minta tolong thread ini dipindahkan ke forum yang lain, misal: Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's ?

Salam,

----------


## Coolwater

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> - Yg belum daftar jadi member DIANJURKAN / DIHIMBAU supaya mendaftar menjadi anggota resmi. Cuma Rp 100,000 / tahun demi kelangsungan forum ini. Tp tidak DIPAKSAKAN.
> 
> 
> 
> Tuch pak Lurah ja bilang gag di paksakan kuk, , , , ,


wah pak Han menggunakan alasan ini utk menghindar....ck ck ck...
tidak dipaksakan tapi diharuskan apalagi utk yg sudah lama di forum ini dan calon GC lagi.

----------


## tenonx

4 orang top poster dapet id kois gratis gimana ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Gag usah dab, , , , ,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hery

Om Will,saya sudah ada no id nya,tapi nggak bisa keluar tuh ?Padahal profilnya udah diperbarui.

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Hery...coba lihat di menu USER CONTROL adanya di atas sebelah kanan.
Klik disana....trus klik porfile dan nanti ada menu KOI's ID....tinggal diisi nomor nya dan submit.
Mudah2an bisa membantu.

----------


## hery

Thanks om Will,akan saya coba.

----------


## hery

Oh ya bener om Will,sudah keluar,tapi bukan di bawah pesan yg kita tulis ya?Tetapi di bagian pengirimnya.Terus saya juga mau nanya,apakah di kolom koi's Id misalnya seseorang mengisi nomor ngawur,apa tetep bisa keluar juga no identitasnya om Will?Padahal orang tersebut idak mempunyai nomer dari administrator?Thanks

----------


## Robby Iwan

> mau nanya,apakah di kolom koi's Id misalnya seseorang mengisi nomor ngawur,apa tetep bisa keluar juga no identitasnya om Will?Padahal orang tersebut idak mempunyai nomer dari administrator?Thanks


Pertanyaan yg bagus pa Hery, kita para KOIs tentunya mengutamakan kejujuran dan persahabatan dari segalanya.., lagian klo ada yang ngisi ngawur ya pasti ketahuan..karena daftar nama /nomor anggota kan ada di administrator.

----------


## hery

Ok thanks pak Robby sekalian juga usul untuk terus memperbaiki kualitas forum ini.

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by hery
> 
>  mau nanya,apakah di kolom koi's Id misalnya seseorang mengisi nomor ngawur,apa tetep bisa keluar juga no identitasnya om Will?Padahal orang tersebut idak mempunyai nomer dari administrator?Thanks
> 
> 
> Pertanyaan yg bagus pa Hery, kita para KOIs tentunya mengutamakan kejujuran dan persahabatan dari segalanya.., lagian klo ada yang ngisi ngawur ya pasti ketahuan..karena daftar nama /nomor anggota kan ada di administrator.


Usul Om menanggapi pertanyaan pak Hery mungkin bisa dibuatkan kolom khusus yang berisi daftar members koi's. jadi bisa dikonfirmasi klo ada yang mengisi no salah. trims

----------


## ijal_suka_asagi

pengan yang ujungnya 618181 ada nggak ya ??? :P 

Rgds
Ijal (yang suka asagi)
[email protected]
081977618181

----------

